# Which mower would you buy? Help please!



## VG Landscaping (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey everyone. I landscape in the suburbs, so the lawns are not huge, but not small. I started out using a John Deere L110 Ride on but I need another mower. I can either buy a 48 inch walk-behind Exmark (used) for about $700 in decent condition. Or, I can buy a brand-new 21 inch top of the line Craftsman for $500, which is small and very maneuverable. Both mulch. Keep in mind that they would both have to fit in a standard F-150 bed and I am not the biggest guy (5'8, 140 lbs.). Let me know your opinion, all feedback is appreciated.:clap:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

this site is for construction contractors, not landscapers, perhaps you stumbled onto the wrong site.

I'd buy the Exmark though, there is no comparison, as they are two totally different mowers.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> this site is for construction contractors, not landscapers, perhaps you stumbled onto the wrong site.
> 
> I'd buy the Exmark though, there is no comparison, as they are two totally different mowers.


Isn't this the Landscaping section? :blink:

I agree about the Exmark though.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

landscaping section? lol. I'll be damn, there is one here. my apology. I clicked on new posts and that one came up. I forgot to look at which section it was posted in.


----------



## VG Landscaping (Jun 2, 2010)

Ayerzee said:


> Isn't this the Landscaping section? :blink:
> 
> I agree about the Exmark though.


Alright any particular reason?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Exmark is a good commercial mower, and craftsman is homeowner. also, you will be much faster completing lawns with the exmark.

i used to mow lawns on the side for friend who had a landscaping business. I'd work all day in construction and then mow evenings and saturdays for extra money. 

I have a Zero Turn Toro now for my own lawn, (3 acres all grass), it's a great mower and Toro builds Exmarks.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a lot of experience with commercial lawnmowers (Ferris mainly). A commercial lawn mower such as the exmark is designed to be run all day everday.

The exmark may or may not fit in the bed of an f-150 so I would go check it out. Try to find out how many hours are on the machine, some have hour meters some don't. Keep in mind that the service life on a gasoline engine, such as the kohler engines I have run, is about 1000 hours. 

Also you can get a velke setup for the exmark which allows you to stand behind it and not have to walk.


----------



## mwhafner (Oct 19, 2008)

***


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

sometimes people post at the same time, and i don't see where we said the exact same thing.


----------



## mwhafner (Oct 19, 2008)

> sometimes people post at the same time, and i don't see where we said the exact same thing.


It was just easier to clear my entire post. I was going to point out that this thread was started in the Landscaping section, and that Exmark was the way to go. You guys already had it covered.

VG Landscaping,

Is there a specific reason you are looking at the Craftsman? If you need something to fit through small gates, there are a lot of commercial grade walk-behinds that will probably meet your needs better. The Honda HRC models are excellent, but I am sure others make equivalent products. 

It might be worth checking out a local landscaping/small engine store. I wouldn't buy anything that I didn't have a local source for parts/service.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

oh, ok. I thought you were saying we were all being redundant.


----------



## mwhafner (Oct 19, 2008)

> oh, ok. I thought you were saying we were all being redundant.


Since you brought it up, ..............


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> oh, ok. I thought you were saying we were all being redundant.


Since you brought it up, ...


----------



## Taylor8 (Feb 17, 2010)

My lawn mows itself. 

http://www.husqvarna.com/ca/en/homeowner/products/robotic-mowers/automower-230acx-201427/


----------

